# Can low grade fever cause miscarriage?



## iveyrock

In June I had a very early miscarriage. It was very hard for me, and I was scared that I would not be able to relax and enjoy a future pregnancy.
Well, I mananged to get pregnant RIGHT away, and I am at about the same gestation as when I miscarried last time. I noticed last night that I have a low fever (99.5) and I remembered that I had a low fever for about a week before I miscarried. DH thinks it's normal because of pregnancy hormones, but I am so scared to miscarry again I am concocting all kinds of theories about infections and weird pregnancy diseases. Does anyone know if low fevers are normal for early pregnancy? Or a possible bad sign? I couldn't find anything on google.
Part of the reason I am so worried is that DS was born with pnemonia due to an infection of my uterus from Strep B. I have never heard of it affecting a pregancy this early, but is there any reason it can't?
I really need to calm down, because if nothing else, the stress is not good for the baby. Any thoughts or info would be great.
Amber


----------



## geck_07

Hi Amber, I had a low grade fever with all 3 of my pregnancies....and they were all healthy pregnancies. I wouldn't worry too much about it, it's very normal for your body temp to rise during pregnancy. Just take care of yourself, I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## coleslaw

A pregnant woman's temp can be high during pregnancy, sometimes around 99 or more as a matter of course, so chances are that's it.

However, do you feel sick? If it makes you feel better, definitely call your practitioner, because you may have an infection and that could affect the baby. But like I said, chances are it's just a normal temp for you.


----------



## Nathan1097

Your temp is lowest first thing in the morning and highest in the evening. Even if 99.5 was a morning temp, it would be perfectly normal for being pregnant.







Your temp rises during pregnancy due to increased progesterone.

Even so, I had a cold early in my first pregnancy and it didn't seem to do anything negative as far as the preganncy went.


----------

